# Help me out of Wyndham hooks



## Brandonj82 (Nov 10, 2019)

Got bamboozled in Tennessee in October 5th , by the folks at a Wyndham timeshare. Got home on the 7th contacted the sales guy said I needed an address to send cancellation letter he gave me an address . We hand wrote a letter telling them we wanted out (we were given a 10 day period ) sent the letter and waited didn’t hear anything contacted the sales guy again to double check it was canceled he texted back “I think so” . We then called and canceled our credit cards and today we got a bill for maintenance fees . I called the sales guy name Bernie . He referred me to a female named Bernie she called me back and said yes you are canceled not active you do not owe that money . I said well the lady at the number says it is active and it’s not canceled . She then says well you need to call Vegas . She asked if I had a member number I read it to her she says wow it says it’s an active deed . Said to call Vegas on Monday . Hindsight says I should have sent verified mail . Does anyone have any tips from here other than bend over ? Please help and thanks in advance


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 10, 2019)

The only advice I can offer is too be persistent and keep pressing the issue. Sit down and write out an exact timeline of the date/times you talked with Wyndham - both up until today and going forward. Include any supporting documentation - i.e. screen shots of the text conversations, and (hopefully) cell phone records of the calls you placed.

Yes, it would be absolutely helpful to have stone cold proof that you sent the cancellation letter. But be persistent and dont give up is the best strategy going forward. If none of the above gets the situation resolved, then a lawyer is your next best step. But doing all the legwork and having that paper trail will make their job easier (and hopefully reduce your legal bill).


----------



## bobinmich (Nov 10, 2019)

Keep fighting...and documenting....but I DO NOT understand why you would not have sent it certified or with tracking...


----------



## 55plus (Nov 10, 2019)

Bamboozled is putting it nicely.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 10, 2019)

I wonder if the address the sales person gave you was correct. I have a sneaking suspicion it was not.


----------



## dgalati (Nov 10, 2019)

55plus said:


> Bamboozled is putting it nicely.


More like being hoodwinked also add in some of the daze and confuse sales strategy.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 10, 2019)

Unfortunately you did one thing right (sending a letter within the rescission period), and a lot of things wrong.  The address to cancel was written in your contract.  Contacting anyone in sales doesn't help nor are they obligated by law to help you to rescind and this includes providing the correct address. Did you make a copy of the letter you hand wrote?  Do you know the address that you sent the letter to?  You didn't send it certified or with any proof of date of mailing or tracking.  I am imagining you didn't take a picture of the envelope with the postmark on it.  The only paper trail you have is a text from your salesperson saying he thinks it was cancelled- which would be considered a perfectly acceptable response if you followed the procedure.


----------



## dgalati (Nov 10, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Unfortunately you did one thing right (sending a letter within the rescission period), and a lot of things wrong.  The address to cancel was written in your contract.  Contacting anyone in sales doesn't help nor are they obligated by law to help you to rescind and this includes providing the correct address. Did you make a copy of the letter you hand wrote?  Do you know the address that you sent the letter to?  You didn't send it certified or with any proof of date of mailing or tracking.  I am imagining you didn't take a picture of the envelope with the postmark on it.  The only paper trail you have is a text from your salesperson saying he thinks it was cancelled- which would be considered a perfectly acceptable response if you followed the procedure.


More sales deception and trickery. Sales knows all the tricks in the book. Does anyone believe Wyndham doesn't know this BS goes on daily?


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 11, 2019)

bnoble said:


> I wonder if the address the sales person gave you was correct. I have a sneaking suspicion it was not.


I'm betting the address was bogus.  If so, I'm also betting you are screwed.  There is one way to cancel properly and apparently you didn't do it...

George


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 11, 2019)

Brandonj82 said:


> Got bamboozled in Tennessee in October 5th , by the folks at a Wyndham timeshare. Got home on the 7th contacted the sales guy said I needed an address to send cancellation letter he gave me an address . We hand wrote a letter telling them we wanted out (we were given a 10 day period ) sent the letter and waited didn’t hear anything contacted the sales guy again to double check it was canceled he texted back “I think so” . We then called and canceled our credit cards and today we got a bill for maintenance fees . I called the sales guy name Bernie . He referred me to a female named Bernie she called me back and said yes you are canceled not active you do not owe that money . I said well the lady at the number says it is active and it’s not canceled . She then says well you need to call Vegas . She asked if I had a member number I read it to her she says wow it says it’s an active deed . Said to call Vegas on Monday . Hindsight says I should have sent verified mail . Does anyone have any tips from here other than bend over ? Please help and thanks in advance



What was the address used to send the rescission letter?


----------



## katsgoods (Nov 15, 2019)

I need out of my Worldmark Wyndham contract, has anyone used any of the Timeshare exit companies with any success?
I have been quoted about $4,000 to start and they all have a credit worthy company to track and protect any credit reporting dings from Wyndham. I have also disputed my contract with Wyndham Cares/Ovations with little response on a case they supposedly made on my behave. I literally put down $10 as a down payment and got swindled into a vacation club credit account for $2800 down when I specifically signed the credit card account with a 0 in the spot where it states how much down payment would be charged to this credit card account.


----------



## 55plus (Nov 15, 2019)

Never pay anything upfront. Once they have your money they place cheap adds and it never gets sold and maintenance fees continue. Try selling it yourself on TUG.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 15, 2019)

katsgoods said:


> I need out of my Worldmark Wyndham contract, has anyone used any of the Timeshare exit companies with any success?
> I have been quoted about $4,000 to start and they all have a credit worthy company to track and protect any credit reporting dings from Wyndham. I have also disputed my contract with Wyndham Cares/Ovations with little response on a case they supposedly made on my behave. I literally put down $10 as a down payment and got swindled into a vacation club credit account for $2800 down when I specifically signed the credit card account with a 0 in the spot where it states how much down payment would be charged to this credit card account.



If you read through the info in this forum and the TUG website you will see it is never advised to pay anybody or company any type of upfront fee to get rid of your timeshare. Once you give them the money what incentive do they have to sell it? A truly legitimate company will take their commission/fees out of the sales proceeds or bill you after the sale is final. Would you pay a real estate agent their commission when you list your house for sale or after it is sold? 



~Diane


----------



## katsgoods (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm not trying to sell it I want my contract canceled to be null & void. I have contacted a major news investigation team and they reached out to me to hear more of my story I hope they can help.


----------



## Richelle (Nov 15, 2019)

katsgoods said:


> I need out of my Worldmark Wyndham contract, has anyone used any of the Timeshare exit companies with any success?
> I have been quoted about $4,000 to start and they all have a credit worthy company to track and protect any credit reporting dings from Wyndham. I have also disputed my contract with Wyndham Cares/Ovations with little response on a case they supposedly made on my behave. I literally put down $10 as a down payment and got swindled into a vacation club credit account for $2800 down when I specifically signed the credit card account with a 0 in the spot where it states how much down payment would be charged to this credit card account.




Instead of an exit company, you’re better off contacting an attorney in your local area. If they have an established office, they are less likely to take your money and run. If the local attorney is unable to help because they don’t have the specialized skills you need, ask for a referral. The cost to hire an attorney is roughly the same you would pay an exit company. So go with the people you can meet face to face.  

With that said, unless you can prove wrong doing, your chances of getting out of a financial obligation you agreed to pay are slim. If it were easy and didn’t ding your credit rating, everyone and their mother would be trying to get out of financial obligations all the time. There is a reason they make you sign all that paperwork.  They want to make sure that you know, you are under an obligation to pay back the loan. An attorney would know what your chances are, better then I, but there is no magic fix. No secret that only that exit company knows. It’s all marketing and a scam. Best of luck to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2019)

katsgoods said:


> I need out of my Worldmark Wyndham contract, has anyone used any of the Timeshare exit companies with any success?
> I have been quoted about $4,000 to start and they all have a credit worthy company to track and protect any credit reporting dings from Wyndham. I have also disputed my contract with Wyndham Cares/Ovations with little response on a case they supposedly made on my behave. *I literally put down $10 as a down payment and got swindled into a vacation club credit account for $2800 down when I specifically signed the credit card account with a 0 in the spot where it states how much down payment would be charged to this credit card account.*


Do you have a copy nof the paper you signed that shows that zero ($0) would be assessed, and then it was modified afterward? That would constitute fraud, and you could sue the socks off the seller. Any personal injury law firm would jump at the chance like this. However if you don't have the proof, it becomes a 'He said, She said' deal, and since they have the contract, you're sunk. TUGger @Grammarhero tracks these things including the liklihood of collection and/or credit damage done to those who simply default. Those exit outfits can't do anything that you can't do yourself. If you get a negative credit report, you have the right to write a rebuttal or mitigating letter that would accompany any credit report requested. Experience has shown that many creditors don't look too negatively on timeshare defaults, as their sales tactics are well known and generally reviled, PLUS defaulting on them gives you more disposable income, presumably to buy whatever they're selling.

In short, I wouldn't hire any 'exit' company. Good Luck, and Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## dgalati (Nov 15, 2019)

55plus said:


> Bamboozled is putting it nicely.


Hoodwinked more like it. I have been told this is one of the ways Wyndham helps a owner.


----------



## jwalk03 (Nov 15, 2019)

Are you still within the recession period??  If so send a recession letter and you will be out.

if you signed a valid contract and the allowable recession period has already passed- congratulations you own a timeshare.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2019)

No, this person is not within the rescission period.  This is the result of not cancelling the correct way.  You should never call anyone to ask how to cancel.  Always do as the paperwork says, and then have the proof that the cancellation was accepted by Wyndham.  That return receipt with a signature is so important.  

Keep pressing the matter.  Make sure Wyndham knows how you went about the cancellation and be pushy about it.  That is ridiculous that you received a MF bill.


----------



## capital city (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes there is a correct way but I think everyone is being a little harsh. A normal person would probably think I can call the sales guy and figure this out. I would think if there is proof of the phone call and any proof of a address given to them they will have a good chance to get out of this if they fight hard enough.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 15, 2019)

For Wyndham defaults, 0 out of 3 Tug users reported credit score deceases.  For defaults for Ts without loans, 3 out of 12 tug users reported credit score decreases.  For defaults for Ts with loans, 3 out of 4 tug users reports credit score decreases.  Good luck!


----------



## bobinmich (Nov 15, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> For Wyndham defaults, 0 out of 3 Tug users reported credit score deceases.  For defaults for Ts without loans, 3 out of 12 tug users reported credit score decreases.  For defaults for Ts with loans, 3 out of 4 tug users reports credit score decreases.  Good luck!



I love my TS....but curiosity is killing the cat.....do you know how "many points" the credit score decreased?  Just curious.  thanks, Bob


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 16, 2019)

bobinmich said:


> I love my TS....but curiosity is killing the cat.....do you know how "many points" the credit score decreased?  Just curious.  thanks, Bob


One person reported a 75 pt decrease from about 825 to 750.  Two others reported credit decreases from about 700 to 650.  Me thinks the credit decreases are more dramatic for those with very high credit scores.


----------



## Shayna2 (Dec 6, 2019)

Help, signed Timeshare contact with Wyndham Vacations Resorts Inc. in New York City yesterday December 5, 2019. The Document states that we have 7 business days to cancel, they however did not provide any info as to how to rescind in the contract. The address for the seller is Wyndham Vacation Resorts inc. is 6277 Sea Harbor Dr, Orlando FL 3281 as per the purchase agreement. Is that the address we send the letter of rescind to?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 6, 2019)

the sticky - (perm . does not move thread )-  4th thread down at the top of the TUG Wyndham forum titled - HELP ...... will give all the needed information to rescind .


----------



## jwalk03 (Dec 6, 2019)

I would also suggest you check your paperwork again very closely.  They are legally required to provide you the information on how to rescind.  They just make it as hard to find as possible.  If you truly cant find it, then you can find info in the thread that was already mentioned.


----------



## Shayna2 (Dec 6, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> the sticky - (perm . does not move thread )-  4th thread down at the top of the TUG Wyndham forum titled - HELP ...... will give all the needed information to rescind .


thank you


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 6, 2019)

Shayna2 said:


> Help, signed Timeshare contact with Wyndham Vacations Resorts Inc. in New York City yesterday December 5, 2019. The Document states that we have 7 business days to cancel, they however did not provide any info as to how to rescind in the contract. The address for the seller is Wyndham Vacation Resorts inc. is 6277 Sea Harbor Dr, Orlando FL 3281 as per the purchase agreement. Is that the address we send the letter of rescind to?



That is one of the correct addresses.  Here’s also a PO Box one.  

Write rescission letter that you wish to rescind per the 7 day rescission period.  Be sure the rescission letter has your name (and your SO’s if he/she also bought), signature (and SO’s if he/she also bought), your address, contract number, today’s date, request for a refund, and no further charges.  Might be also good to include a copy of the signature page.  

Send USPS certified.  Retain copies of whatever you send out. I attached the rescission instructions that Wyndham hid from you.

Don’t accept any calls from Wyndham.  It will take at most 45 days to get your refund.  Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 6, 2019)

@T-Dot-Traveller are you surprised I have the Wyndham rescission addresses, with screenshots, readily available?  

Wyndham apparently has two sets of rescission addresses.  One for west and one for east coast.


----------



## Shayna2 (Dec 6, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> That is one of the correct addresses.  Here’s also a PO Box one.
> 
> Write rescission letter that you wish to rescind per the 7 day rescission period.  Be sure the rescission letter has your name (and your SO’s if he/she also bought), signature (and SO’s if he/she also bought), your address, contract number, today’s date, request for a refund, and no further charges.  Might be also good to include a copy of the signature page.
> 
> ...


Thank you, wish I found this site sooner. Really appreciate the help.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 6, 2019)

Shayna2 said:


> Thank you, wish I found this site sooner. Really appreciate the help.


Thank you.  
To track how much TS owners saved, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 6, 2019)

Shayna2 said:


> Thank you, wish I found this site sooner. Really appreciate the help.



Interested to know what your offer was. We were offered 1 million points for $253,000 so it had to have been better than that. 

Midtown 45 is the toughest sales I've ever encountered.


----------



## Shayna2 (Dec 6, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> I would also suggest you check your paperwork again very closely.  They are legally required to provide you the information on how to rescind.  They just make it as hard to find as possible.  If you truly cant find it, then you can find info in the thread that was already mentioned.


We went through the entire document, they did not include the instructions on how to rescind. Thank goodness I found this site


----------



## jwalk03 (Dec 7, 2019)

Shayna2 said:


> We went through the entire document, they did not include the instructions on how to rescind. Thank goodness I found this site



if there are no recession instructions you should report them to the attorney general of the state where you made your purchase.  They have violated the law and will be fined.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 7, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> if there are no recession instructions you should report them to the attorney general of the state where you made your purchase.  They have violated the law and will be fined.


They really don't have to have instructions on how to rescind.  They do need to have the statement that they have the right to rescind within X days (depending on state), and the address.  Some states require the timeshare company to provide the valid means to send the rescission while others do not.  US Mail and US mail with delivery receipt (certified/registered) are always accepted.  Other means like in person delivery, fedex, fax, etc may be acceptable but if it isn't specifically stated in the contract you would want to double check with the state law where you purchased to double check if acceptable.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 7, 2019)

Shayna2 said:


> We went through the entire document, they did not include the instructions on how to rescind. Thank goodness I found this site


Thank you.  Thank you.  
To track how much TS owners saved, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission? As half of tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 7, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> They really don't have to have instructions on how to rescind.  They do need to have the statement that they have the right to rescind within X days (depending on state), and the address.  Some states require the timeshare company to provide the valid means to send the rescission while others do not.  US Mail and US mail with delivery receipt (certified/registered) are always accepted.  Other means like in person delivery, fedex, fax, etc may be acceptable but if it isn't specifically stated in the contract you would want to double check with the state law where you purchased to double check if acceptable.


You are right.  I’m a Ny-barred Attorney. 

I LOVE Wyndham and its resorts.  I am annoyed at how Wyndham treats me particularly as a resale buyer.

However, under NY law and its lax rescission notification laws, Wyndham is barely compliant with the law.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 7, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> You are right.  I’m a Ny-barred Attorney.
> 
> I LOVE Wyndham and its resorts.  I am annoyed at how Wyndham treats me particularly as a resale buyer.
> 
> However, under NY law and its lax rescission notification laws, Wyndham is barely compliant with the law.



So, bottom line you are saying is that they are complying with the law, right?  Any desires for changes in the behavior of Wyndham in NY should be addressed to the NY legislature or appropriate regulatory body?


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 7, 2019)

Eric B said:


> So, bottom line you are saying is that they are complying with the law, right?  Any desires for changes in the behavior of Wyndham in NY should be addressed to the NY legislature or appropriate regulatory body?


Most likely.  Judges in NY, a very corporate and business friendly state, have ruled in favor of Wyndham in such cases.  In contrast, in CA, a very consumer-friendly, requires very detailed, specific, and extensive rescission instructions.


----------

